# Mei



## Mei

She's growing so fast! 11 weeks!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Cute puppy, congratulations!


----------



## holland

adorable-have fun!


----------



## Mei

She had a pretty exciting day and passed out quick.


----------



## Mei

Very recent picks. 18 weeks next Monday. I returned home today being away for 5 days and she doesn't look much bigger, but when I picked her up I could tell shes a bit bigger lol!


----------



## Kibs

She's beautiful! And exactly one month older than Kiba <3


----------



## Mei

Kibs said:


> She's beautiful! And exactly one month older than Kiba <3


Thanks! She's playin with her best friend Angus right now lol.

I'll attach a video of them when we get home.


----------



## Kibs

Love that backyard! Angus looks like a sweetie


----------



## Mei

They kiss a minute in lol


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei plays similar to Rollo haha ...he follows every dog he play with aruond like a magnet his nose is never not touching the other dog


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei plays similar to Rollo haha ...he follows every dog he play with aruond like a magnet his nose is never not touching the other dog


Rollo is so much bigger than Mei being a month older. Since her 16 week last of vaccination appointment, the vet said it was alright to up her kibble to two cups a meal. We feed her three scheduled meals and it was a cup and half. She's still big, dont get me wrong but Rollo looks very tall. 

But the way, before leaving KC yesterday we had to hit up Joe's bbq one last time. Line was out the door and turning the building! I had the Z-man sandwich AND the brisket/rib combo. I skipped out on the fries so I could eat all the good stuff lol. Gonna miss it!


----------



## Mei

Sunday evening fun.

https://youtu.be/kF-ysu34ezE


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Rollo is so much bigger than Mei being a month older. Since her 16 week last of vaccination appointment, the vet said it was alright to up her kibble to two cups a meal. We feed her three scheduled meals and it was a cup and half. She's still big, dont get me wrong but Rollo looks very tall.
> 
> But the way, before leaving KC yesterday we had to hit up Joe's bbq one last time. Line was out the door and turning the building! I had the Z-man sandwich AND the brisket/rib combo. I skipped out on the fries so I could eat all the good stuff lol. Gonna miss it!


I am so glad you took advantage of KC BBQ while here! The Z-man sandwhich is my favorite and the only thing I have ever got there!


----------



## Chuck94!

BTW how do you like the raised Kuranda bed?


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> BTW how do you like the raised Kuranda bed?


She's a stinker with it some times. She'll lay on it to play/chew toys but to rest she'll move the bed and lay on the floor some times lol. I got it because I figured it would be cooler, with airflow underneath. Maybe I should bring it outside when we train/play.

It was fairly inexpensive though from chewy.


----------



## Mei

Waitin for the thunderstorm to roll in. She wasn't scared at all. Her ears just perked up to the thunder. 

Good back view of her awesome mohawk.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Too cute with the Mohawk. They grow too fast and cherish all the moments, except puppy teeth.


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> cherish all the moments, except puppy teeth.


Yup. I can do without them. I just got nipped in the thigh by her. I was sittin in a chair and put one of her toys in my mouth lol.


----------



## Skerman72

She is beautiful!!! I don’t miss the puppy teeth lol. I am now dealing with adult teeth.


----------



## Mei

Skerman72 said:


> She is beautiful!!! I don’t miss the puppy teeth lol. I am now dealing with adult teeth.


Thanks!


----------



## Mei

Not a care in the world when she gets to nap on the bed!

19 weeks, I believe, on memorial day.


----------



## Mei

Kinda feel like a pro photographer..


----------



## Mei

Sure is hot today!


----------



## Mei

First time at the lake nearby. I think she likes it. I would have let her get in more and play longer but realized we didn't bring a towel lol. Was kinda a last minute thing on the way home from the store.

https://youtu.be/_tvnwTt9GeI


----------



## Mei




----------



## Mei

Mei at the city fair tonight. She did REAL good.


----------



## Mei

Mei is getting better with catch! It's mostly my fault if she doesn't catch it because I was sucking at tossing her toy. These Kong Wubba toys are her favorite! She's so spoiled lol.


----------



## Mei

@Chuck94! 

You inspired me to work on the down a bit more. Was mainly struggling with her focusing on me, instead of her toy, the wind, a kid being loud, a car, a leaf...etc. She's good in the house with treats, but I used her toy as the treat lol. She'll learn to focus better like Rollo!!


----------



## Mei

Just chillin


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> @Chuck94!
> 
> You inspired me to work on the down a bit more. Was mainly struggling with her focusing on me, instead of her toy, the wind, a kid being loud, a car, a leaf...etc. She's good in the house with treats, but I used her toy as the treat lol. She'll learn to focus better like Rollo!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR7PkOucLGE


That's awesome my dude! I love Mei and see shes doing so good! When I first started using a toy as a reward Rollo would not do the command b/c he was so freaking lazor focused on the toy lol - we got through that faze real quick tho


----------



## Mei

Look who's trying to be sneaky! I know she was chewing on the toy but right when I come around the corner she switched back to the bully stick. Pretty smart sneaky girl!


----------



## Mei

Mei did so well tonight. Stepped up the training where the trainer comes to me. Dog Training Elite is who I'm going with. A buddy of trained his malinois through them so I've was able to see the results of the training.


----------



## Mei

She's lookin good! Six months tomorrow! Love the coloring on her chest. She's doing so well, learning so fast it's amazing.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Where did the time go, she’s is very pretty


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Where did the time go, she’s is very pretty


Thanks! I know right! It does go by quick.


----------



## Mei

Her teeth are comin in so well! Almost has a mouth full of big girl teeth! I'm just glad the front ones are no longer razor sharp!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

I can’t wait till Ozzy looses his baby canines those things are just evil


----------



## Mei

Check out this freshly new 6 month old! We went to the local food truck roundup and Mei did SO good! She enjoys going places A LOT and I'm glad I can not worry as much with her. I'm always ready and prepared for something to happen.


----------



## Mei

Chillin and playin after a training session in this hardware store.


----------



## Jpage24.87

Good job, Mei! She's so adorable.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Chillin and playin after a training session in this hardware store.


Mei is my favorite girl! Good freaking job!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei is my favorite girl! Good freaking job!



Haha! Thanks! 


We've been workin her lately. I like to do at least two 15min or so training sessions with her throughout the day. She learns so fast!


----------



## Mei

Jpage24.87 said:


> Good job, Mei! She's so adorable.



Thanks! I love her little Mohawk she has goin on too!


----------



## Mei

Lol


----------



## Chuck94!

What kind of collar does Mei have? I just ordered one for Rollo from K9Tactical which I'm pumped about


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> What kind of collar does Mei have? I just ordered one for Rollo from K9Tactical which I'm pumped about


 @Chuck94!

She has just a little cheap one from chewy.com. I was actually looking at the K9 Tacticool ones on amazon just the other day. I'm on the fence with one of those or a nice 2" leather two prong one. 

She also sports the Dogtra 1900s E-collar throughout the day, which she has responded to SO WELL.


----------



## Mei

Fun time from few weeks ago.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of collar does Mei have? I just ordered one for Rollo from K9Tactical which I'm pumped about
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuck94!
> 
> She has just a little cheap one from chewy.com. I was actually looking at the K9 Tacticool ones on amazon just the other day. I'm on the fence with one of those or a nice 2" leather two prong one.
> 
> She also sports the Dogtra 1900s E-collar throughout the day, which she has responded to SO WELL.
Click to expand...

I have been looking at e collars but I don’t know how to properly use one so I’ll probably just hold off unless I feel I need one! But I love the k9tactical ones from k9tactical.com its black with customized blue teal lettering that says “Rollo” on it. Can’t wait for it to get here


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> I have been looking at e collars but I don’t know how to properly use one so I’ll probably just hold off unless I feel I need one! But I love the k9tactical ones from k9tactical.com its black with customized blue teal lettering that says “Rollo” on it. Can’t wait for it to get here


 @Chuck94!

Ya, the E-collar is part of the training package with the person that comes to the house. He set the setting level with her the first time. Walked around with her outside for like 15 minutes doing that and before that he explained everything with it, how it works and all that good stuff. She responds to it a lot better than I thought.


----------



## Mei

Look what happens while I'm gone....


----------



## Hellish

Wow, she is already trying on your lingerie.


----------



## Mei

She puts her head out the window now. Used to not like the wind on her face. Dont worry I'm stopped.


----------



## car2ner

glad you are stopped considering y'all are upside down.


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> glad you are stopped considering y'all are upside down. /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Ya ..It tripped my out being upside down. Lol, no idea why it uploaded like that. Dont know how to rotate it either.


----------



## Mei

She's gettin there. Six and half months. She's really interested in the fish. We spent some good time there. On the food isle we worked sit/stay/come. She did so good. A mom and two little kids wanted to pet her. I had her sit and she stayed there while they petted her. She even shook when the lady said shake. I thought that was kinda weird she asked Mei to shake but she did it for her lol.


----------



## Chuck94!

Rollo has jumped out the car window before lol...


----------



## car2ner

Some people can't help themselves from "testing" our dogs. Especially the in store trainers.  


I generally don't expect my dogs to follow strangers commands and I always allow my dogs to walk away from a stranger. We don't like everyone we meet and I don't expect my dogs too either. If they can bow out gracefully it saves a world of trouble, even if the human puts on a pouty face. 

If Mei likes the little gold fish, try taking her to a Bass Pro Shop and see the big fish in their aquarium. Completely amazes my big-boy


----------



## Jenny720

Yes I have learned over time body language says a lot even a nod of the head will someone off. If my friends try to give a command to max he looks at them like - who the heck are u to tell me what to do. He is incredibly expressive Lol!


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> Some people can't help themselves from "testing" our dogs. Especially the in store trainers. /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> If Mei likes the little gold fish, try taking her to a Bass Pro Shop and see the big fish in their aquarium. Completely amazes my big-boy


I do have a Cabellas near by. Wonder if they're dog friendly.


----------



## Mei

All ready to go for today's adventures! First stop, play time at puppy socializing class! Then Cabela's, hopefully lol


----------



## car2ner

Mei said:


> All ready to go for today's adventures! First stop, play time at puppy socializing class! Then Cabela's, hopefully lol





Just make sure the pup doesn't get overwhelmed by children who also come to see the fish. photos if you can get some


----------



## Mei

Great first half of the day. The cabelas nearby does allow dogs and even upstairs. 
@car2ner 

She did so well in the store. I stopped and talked with one of the supervisors and without commands she sat the entire time, ignoring the employee the whole time we talked which is great!!

In the large animal exhibit I heard a lady say to her kid, "don't worry, it's a German shepherd dog and the owner has it under control". Made me feel real good to hear that! Mei's training is paying off big time! Before we went in I watched a large tan lab take a huge poop right outside in the grass, owner was terrible and left it (that $#it upsets me big time). Then the dog proceeds to pull the owner around and into the store. So glad I didn't see them in the store. 

She got a little panicky just once because a bunch of kids found these little cork popping guns and were being super annoying. Other than that everyone there was respectful and left us alone. 

She did not like the bear. She was doing the low quite growl/bark at it lol.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> All ready to go for today's adventures! First stop, play time at puppy socializing class! Then Cabela's, hopefully lol


She’s such a little cutie! (Yes I feel weird typing “cutie” but it accurately expresses her)


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ready to go for today's adventures! First stop, play time at puppy socializing class! Then Cabela's, hopefully lol
> 
> 
> 
> She’s such a little cutie! (Yes I feel weird typing “cutie” but it accurately expresses her)
Click to expand...

Same lol. I feel weird sayin it too. And adorable.


----------



## car2ner

So cool. Our Bass Pro didn't have any popping guns when we were there and my gal-dog barked at the stuffed deer. But I have to say most of the people at the store, customers and staff, were very good with our dogs looking without crowding and I made sure to make sure there was plenty of room for people who weren't fond of dogs. 



You have some fun puppy pictures. A couple of years from now you'll really love looking back at these.


----------



## Mei

So hot today! We didn't do much of anything super exciting today. 

We hung outside from like 7-930 though. Then her friend Angus came over. It's funny. When strange dogs go walking by our house she sits and observes intently. Then I swear she must have smelled Angus coming because before I knew it Mei be-lined right too him.

Shes popped though! 

She needs a good rest. Got an appointment tomorrow to check her hips/bones. An orthopedic exam or whatever. Got her insurance and they're requiring it.


----------



## Chuck94!

Fun day Mei! I feel you on the heat man it suuuucks being outside for the dogs and us lol...Good luck with the appointment! Rollo had his hips x-rayed about a week ago!


----------



## Mei

Little fun time before it gets too hot. She is getting so fast. I thought she wouldn't be able to stop when she ran down the hill.


----------



## Mei

Vet visit. Orthopedic exam for her pet insurance.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Love her eye brow color lol. I went with pet plan insurance for Ozzy. They only required his knees to be checked. What are u checking for as far as orthopedic?


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Love her eye brow color lol. I went with pet plan insurance for Ozzy. They only required his knees to be checked. What are u checking for as far as orthopedic?


Ya, her eyebrow color is funny. She's got this 24/7 concerned look on her face with them lol.

All the vet did was physically feel her joints. That's all the insurance asked for. Check for pre-existing problems or something. I will eventually get an xray to check for hip dysplasia.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Vet visit. Orthopedic exam for her pet insurance.


Look at that dark baby face!!


----------



## Mei

Lol

https://youtu.be/y3JvfCVrelo


----------



## car2ner

I love that video. You're pup is so smart. Stays back just far enough to be safe and still enjoy the show. Wonderful.


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> I love that video. You're pup is so smart. Stays back just far enough to be safe and still enjoy the show. Wonderful.


Thanks! I didn't think of that! We're currently at a city 4th of July parade and she's doing so well! We'll be sleeping at the in-laws tonight to, so her first slumber party! 

I'll keep ya'll posted. Interested to see how the fireworks go. She knows something has been going on with loud bangs in our neighborhood, so we're going to be far from the show watching. We brought her kennel so if too scared I'll put her in the kennel in basement.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei will be fine I’m sure! our neighbors have been shooting fireworks off for days and so far Rollo is completely ignoring em


----------



## Mei

Well, she's not a fan of the big fireworks. She was fine once i got her inside.


----------



## Chuck94!

ahh poor Mei! Its ok you are not missing much!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> ahh poor Mei! Its ok you are not missing much!


She had an eventful evening anyways!


----------



## Mei

She just ate and now intently watching the parade. 

I swear these kids and the stupid pop thrower things. None better land near us. Mei is doing so well then kids start throwing pop things. At least we've got a decent distance.


----------



## Mei

Mei made a new friend today! The in-laws neighbor have a 4 year old female. Apparently she's very alpha and doesn't get along with most but she couldn't resist play time with Mei! The neighbor was very happy her dog and Mei did so well together. Too bad Mei wont see her for a while... she'll be sad..


----------



## Mei

Abby is such a ninja in those photos. Here's a video of them playing. At the start, Mei is like "Hey!! I have a long tongue too!!!" licks face! lol

Abby is such a good lookin black GSD. Very athletic looking! Four years old and 54lbs! She looks bigger than Mei and Mei was 50.9 at the vet other day. The owner said Abby was born with hip and knee problems and has had one surgery on the knee. The owner had her spayed, as to not pass on the genes with joint issues, she said.


----------



## clipke

Mei looks like she could Jax's sister.


----------



## Chuck94!

Is Mei spayed?


----------



## Mei

clipke said:


> Mei looks like she could Jax's sister.


OMG, its Mei in a couple years!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Is Mei spayed?


No, not yet. Going to let her have a heat cycle or two first. Gotta save up more plasma money too!!


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> No, not yet. Going to let her have a heat cycle or two first. Gotta save up more plasma money too!!


Lol I know the donating plasma game HAHAHA


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not yet. Going to let her have a heat cycle or two first. Gotta save up more plasma money too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I know the donating plasma game HAHAHA /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Paying for a lot of her training


----------



## car2ner

I went through 2 heats with my gal-dog and spay her at 18 months. We have an intact male in the house and the 2nd heat was tough on him. Things are back to normal now. 

My sis also does the plasma routine now and then. She figures it is a win-win.


----------



## Mei

Too hot outside! She only played in the pool for like 5 minutes then came back in. I even poured a bag of ice in it. Here's what we got goin on inside!





She was testing me with her "down" that stinker!





Just some kibble and a couple zekos minis.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Too hot outside! She only played in the pool for like 5 minutes then came back in. I even poured a bag of ice in it. Here's what we got goin on inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was testing me with her "down" that stinker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some kibble and a couple zekos minis.


Yup so hot. Rollo and I went on a walk early this AM before it got hot. Then played in the backyard pool for around an hour and then we just got back from hanging out in the shade at the baseball fields and then back to the pool


----------



## Mei

@Chuck94! Mei wont leave downwind from the smoke lol! Using Joe's bbq sauce! I'm craving burnt ends!


----------



## car2ner

that hide and go seek game is adorable. Just be careful with running down stairs. Better to run up! And well done with the puzzle


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> that hide and go seek game is adorable. Just be careful with running down stairs. Better to run up! And well done with the puzzle


Oh, good point about the stairs! Didn't think of that.


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> @Chuck94! Mei wont leave downwind from the smoke lol! Using Joe's bbq sauce! I'm craving burnt ends!


 Goodness I love Mei even more! She has good taste and a good down


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Goodness I love Mei even more! She has good taste and a good down


Those ribs turned out pretty good.

Mei's down has gotten a lot better. Even place. Today best buy delivered and installed our new oven and Mei stayed in her place where i told her to while they were inside. Also she does a funny down when we're doing her prey drive with her toys. She like falls to the ground really fast and is like, HURRY AND THROW IT ALREADY! lol


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness I love Mei even more! She has good taste and a good down
> 
> 
> 
> Those ribs turned out pretty good.
> 
> Mei's down has gotten a lot better. Even place. Today best buy delivered and installed our new oven and Mei stayed in her place where i told her to while they were inside. Also she does a funny down when we're doing her prey drive with her toys. She like falls to the ground really fast and is like, HURRY AND THROW IT ALREADY! lol
Click to expand...

Dude I love place and think it’s so important! Rollo and I have been working on it a couple of times a day for last couple of months. It’s been soooo helpful


----------



## Mei

This stinker has one last stubborn tooth. May need to get it pulled. Done some aggressive tug sessions with no help of budging it. Vet said they can pull it when she gets spayed but I reminded her Mei is only 7 months. They will be emailing me some quotes. Glad I have pet insurance! Well, hopefully tooth extraction is covered lol.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

My last male had the same issue it fell out eventually.


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> My last male had the same issue it fell out eventually.


Should I wait it out a few weeks? The baby one doesn't seem to be in the way of anything and the adult k9 looks symmetrical to the other.


----------



## Mei

Where's Waldo??? aka Mei 

This is the furthest 'stay' I've done with her. Did a quick training session in the tractor supply store and some play after. She decided to do a huge poop so I went to the car for a bag.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

I would wait a few weeks


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I would wait a few weeks


 @BigOzzy2018. Thanks!


----------



## Chuck94!

Good stay and good poop Mei lol


----------



## Mei

Nap time! So glad she likes taking naps! Her temperament is perfect for me! She knows, and respects it, when I am tired and need to lay down. Shes just happy I'm home from work and content to be by my side. **knock on wood**


----------



## Mei

Laser focus on the AC vent!


----------



## Mei

Her heel position has gotten so much tighter recently! Thought I'd share our evening walk. So proud of her!

I've been doing "off leash" for the past few weeks with her too and she does so good! I let it drag just in case.


https://youtu.be/fTdASmOMd6M


----------



## Mei

Short training session in the Tractor Trailer Supply store. She doesn't seem too tempted with the toys. Five months ago, I was struggling too keep her away from them lol!

She's 7 months today!!

Forgot to mention. While we were in there a lady stopped me to talk about her and her dogs. We talked for a few minutes and Mei remained by me sitting. She's doing so great. 

https://youtu.be/w-n7C5YGr6w


----------



## Mei

My daughter had an activity on camp where I work today and brought Mei. There's a lot of shade and area to run/play. Here she is playin with a stick! More like eating it..


----------



## Mei

Here she is when I surprised her from across the field. She was so excited to see me!


----------



## Mei

Too hot!

She doesn't wanna come out. Been playing inside. Headed to petsmart cause she's grown out of her first collar.


----------



## Benjaminb

Mei said:


> Too hot!
> 
> She doesn't wanna come out. Been playing inside. Headed to petsmart cause she's grown out of her first collar.


She sure looks happy!


----------



## Mei

Bout to start a training session. Last one on one with the trainer.


----------



## Mei

Mei's new friend Bandit. They hung out for a little over an hour. She gets along with any dog!


----------



## Kairo's Dad

Both are so cute!


----------



## Mei

Kairo's Dad said:


> Both are so cute!


Thanks! Ya, my buddies dog there is great looking. He sheds so bad though lol


----------



## Mei

At Camp Williams where i work doing some great things with Mei. She went up and down grated stairs at the building behind her. She was sp brave! Had to have been scary for her being able to see the ground below her at the top.


----------



## Mei

My wife took Mei on a walk with her best buddy Angus and they both did SO good!






Mei going up and down grated stairs for first time. Took it slow! Don't know why its upside down video. I wasn't walking on my head i swear!


----------



## Mei

Chillin, enjoying the view at work.


----------



## Mei

Just takin it all in.


----------



## Mei

Putting in work at home depot. She did very good. There was a bit of a line at self check out and she did great sitting, few steps forward then sit and so forth. And no one bothered us! Went to petsmart to check her weight and it was 55.4.


----------



## Mei

She leaves behind SO much water drool. Hopefully this new mat helps a little.


----------



## Sladjana Cvijetinovic

Really like to monitor your thread, it's like Mei is part of MY family lol
Adorable pup and awesome adventures


----------



## Mei

Sladjana Cvijetinovic said:


> Really like to monitor your thread, it's like Mei is part of MY family lol
> Adorable pup and awesome adventures


Thanks! Good to hear!


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei is so adorable!!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei is so adorable!!


Lol thanks! She'd love Rollo!


----------



## Mei

Out at her obedience training earlier.


----------



## Mei

Wife and daughters just got home from camping past few nights. After Mei got her excitement out we dumped out the cooler of ice for her to cool off lol. She loves it!


----------



## Mei

At a neighborhood bbq. Mei's doing pretty good as usual. Super nice to everyone and gettin loves in return. She played nice with two pit bulls that are two months old. Its awesome she knows how to he gentle to smaller size dogs.


----------



## Leon big boy

Mei is lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Awesome feeling to have a happy beautiful well behaved pup.


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Awesome feeling to have a happy beautiful well behaved pup.


Yes it is, thanks! Thanks to you and many others' advice/tips!


----------



## Mei

Leon big boy said:


> Mei is lovely! Congratulations!


Thanks Big Leon! Keep posting pics of those awesome hikes!


----------



## Mei

Mei and her BFF, Angus playing last night. 

Two pups, one Kong. LOL!


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei has such an adorable face with those light marks!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei has such an adorable face with those light marks!


Lol, thanks! Her light brows make her look constantly worried lol


----------



## Mei

Some training this morning while out on a walk.


----------



## Mei

Pretty cool pic from this evening.


----------



## Mei

Just chillin in the shade. Enjoying a nice breeze and chompin on a stinky hoof..


----------



## Benjaminb

Mei said:


> Just chillin in the shade. Enjoying a nice breeze and chompin on a stinky hoof..


Definitely looks like she's in enjoying it! Does it smell bad? Or is that just what its called?


----------



## Mei

Benjaminb said:


> Definitely looks like she's in enjoying it! Does it smell bad? Or is that just what its called?


Yes, it smells very bad! Has a strong urine smell or something. In the house at first, I thought the cat's litter needed changed. I've never got this kind of hoof from the tractor trailer store before and probably wont again. I'll just stick to the horns...


----------



## Benjaminb

Mei said:


> Benjaminb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like she's in enjoying it! Does it smell bad? Or is that just what its called?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it smells very bad! Has a strong urine smell or something. In the house at first, I thought the cat's litter needed changed. I've never got this kind of hoof from the tractor trailer store before and probably wont again. I'll just stick to the horns...
Click to expand...

Does it smell like dried pig ear for dogs?


----------



## Mei

Benjaminb said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjaminb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like she's in enjoying it! Does it smell bad? Or is that just what its called?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it smells very bad! Has a strong urine smell or something. In the house at first, I thought the cat's litter needed changed. I've never got this kind of hoof from the tractor trailer store before and probably wont again. I'll just stick to the horns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it smell like dried pig ear for dogs?
Click to expand...

No. I get her pig ears a lot.


----------



## Mei

Got this ball thrower/picker upper toy today. Best thing ever! I was able to find these rubber balls instead of tennis balls to go with it. I got a pack of two balls. One is in the freezer with soggy kibble in it. Did one without freezing the kibble and when it bounced kibble went everywhere. You can only imagine Mei's excitement when the happened. Just picture rainbows exploding with unicorns and treats everywhere and that's probably what she saw lol!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Love the chuck it. Beats picking up a soggy sloppy ball


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Love the chuck it. Beats picking up a soggy sloppy ball


Heck ya! These rubber balls are great too!

Mei is starting to get tan hairs down the spine. Kinda hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Mei

This was her late last night on a broken sprinkler lol!

Thought I'd take her to the small local splash pad. She's having so much fun! She wont fully go in though. I dont think she likes the sound? She'll run through it all though! Cant wait till we go to the lake tomorrow!

Here's a video.


----------



## Mei

@BigOzzy2018, Mei jumped in just fine and I wanna say she enjoyed it lol! Just wish we had some paddle boards like Ozzy tried! She went tubing though! 

This was her first time on a boat and swimming. She's played in water plenty but she's never had to swim. 

*note to self** do not go near a swimming dog or you'll get clawed and possibly drown lol!

Every time I jumped in she wanted right in too. She did great on the tube too but was shivering so we quickly got her back on the boat. I wiped out on some fast turns and bumps and I guess Mei was freakin out and almost jumped in to save us lol! Poor Mei. She probably thought i was in danger. 

Anyways, great day. Daughters had fun and the dog. Mei is pooped as you can see! Gonna just have her relax the rest of day. Lower her excitement/stress levels.


----------



## Mei

I think she'll rather just play with a carrot...

Dont think she ate any of it lol


----------



## Benjaminb

Mei said:


> I think she'll rather just play with a carrot...
> 
> Dont think she ate any of it lol
> View attachment 509367
> View attachment 509369


She's such a cute dog!


----------



## Mei

Benjaminb said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll rather just play with a carrot...
> 
> Dont think she ate any of it lol
> View attachment 509367
> View attachment 509369
> 
> 
> 
> She's such a cute dog!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## KaiserAus

Mei said:


> I think she'll rather just play with a carrot...
> 
> Dont think she ate any of it lol
> View attachment 509367
> View attachment 509369


haha, such a mess! :grin2:


----------



## Mei

Mei and her Sky Raisin friend! One time, a fly landed right on the tip of her nose. She stared at it cross-eyed for like 30 seconds then tried to quickly eat it. Wish I got that on video!

Found the perfect song. Probably the tune goin on in her head too!


----------



## Mei

Mei chillin with her favorite ball. At the tractor supply store today we ran into the owner of one of her siblings! Gonna set up a time to get together and play. I'm curious how they'll act lol. I bet she'll remember. Glad to find out one of her siblings has a good home and doing really well!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

She looks so content and happy


----------



## Benjaminb

Looks like you got yourself a very happy dog!!


----------



## Chuck94!

Such a cutie! Love Mei some Mei face!


----------



## Mei

Got a break from work to get Mei out of the kennel. I dont like that she needs to stay in her kennel for 3-4 hours since school started back up. Yesterday she broke out somehow and destroyed a chair massage thing in the bedroom. Luckily the door was closed and she didn't poop/pee anywhere so that's good. 

We have the giant 48" kennel so she can easily move around. I'm thinking of getting one of those giant outside kennels and a cool dog house. I'll build some cool toys to keep her entertained. Hopefully that helps and keeps her from getting bored. I'm open for suggestions on a large kennel! I feel bad for her! Shes been very vocal when any of us get home to let her out. She's doing that German shepherd moan/whine/whimper sound lol.

Shes got this fascination with rocks now lol. She doesn't chew them but likes to hold it in her mouth and play with it with her paws lol.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Would she be in the kennel with no one home for those 3-4 hrs????


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Hit the be send button too soon..... I am not at all opposed to our door kennels, I have one but I would never leave Ozzy alone in the kennel when we are not home. Too many bad things can happen. Just my own opinion. Safer in the crate bored then hurt or die in a kennel. Just my opinion


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Hit the be send button too soon..... I am not at all opposed to our door kennels, I have one but I would never leave Ozzy alone in the kennel when we are not home. Too many bad things can happen. Just my own opinion. Safer in the crate bored then hurt or die in a kennel. Just my opinion


 @BigOzzy2018 , What would a danger be being in the large kennel? I would make sure there's nothing for her to possibly chew/choke on. We have an unfinished basement I can put it in or I was even thinking the garage since it's fairly large enough. Can easily fit like a 10' x 10'. Either or, I'd also probably spray for spiders too. A neighbor has an outdoor kennel that's pretty nice and their golden retriever got bit by a hobo spider. He's fine now, so that's good!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

You never know what could happen, dog stolen, poisoned, teased by kids etc.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I have kennels in my basement and that is where my dogs go when they are alone. I used to keep boarder dogs down there too and some would chew my chain link kennels so I got a Lucky Dog 4x8 and put the bad ones in there. Nobody ever damaged the lucky dog. Now I have even heavier duty ones than that but those aren't practical for just one person's dog. You can get a Lucky Dog at TSC.

I like that my dogs can stretch, move around, get a drink, lay on the concrete if they are hot or the bed. My younger dog totally prefers his kennel to a crate. He pretty much only gets crated in the truck anymore. 

I would not leave a dog kenneled outside some places, but my own backyard I would. It can't be seen from the road and we just don't live in a place where people would come bother the dogs. I can't see my neighbors anyway, we are in the middle of the woods basically. Nobody would know they were there, so very unlikely that anyone would bother them

I think an indoor kennel is a great alternative to a crate if you have the room to put one up. The dog can have some safe toys, chews, & water. And the lucky dog is way sturdier than any wire crate for dogs who want to bust out


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> You never know what could happen, dog stolen, poisoned, teased by kids etc.


Great points. More reason to probably do one in the basement.


----------



## Mei

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I have kennels in my basement and that is where my dogs go when they are alone. I used to keep boarder dogs down there too and some would chew my chain link kennels so I got a Lucky Dog 4x8 and put the bad ones in there. Nobody ever damaged the lucky dog. Now I have even heavier duty ones than that but those aren't practical for just one person's dog. You can get a Lucky Dog at TSC.
> 
> I like that my dogs can stretch, move around, get a drink, lay on the concrete if they are hot or the bed. My younger dog totally prefers his kennel to a crate. He pretty much only gets crated in the truck anymore.
> 
> I would not leave a dog kenneled outside some places, but my own backyard I would. It can't be seen from the road and we just don't live in a place where people would come bother the dogs. I can't see my neighbors anyway, we are in the middle of the woods basically. Nobody would know they were there, so very unlikely that anyone would bother them
> 
> I think an indoor kennel is a great alternative to a crate if you have the room to put one up. The dog can have some safe toys, chews, & water. And the lucky dog is way sturdier than any wire crate for dogs who want to bust out


Awesome. I'll probably go with the basement then.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Mei said:


> Awesome. I'll probably go with the basement then.


If I were you I'd probably get the heaviest gauge welded wire you can afford from Tractor Supply. You can get the kennel in a box chain link for cheap but it's crap and if the dog wants to wreck it, they will. I think you said your dog busted out of the crate, so I wouldn't fool with cheap chain link.

When I put that Lucky Dog up it was for my tough customers so my husband bolted it to the floor so no one could hit the panels and move it around. We also reinforced it with a piece of 2x4 across the top also so if the dogs slammed the wall of the kennel they could not move it, I think it might be attached to a support beam somehow too. I'd have to go look at it.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

We will be putting the outdoor kennel in the basement this winter.


----------



## Mei

@Thecowboysgirl, I went to the tractor trailer supply store and had them order a 10'x5'. It's the nice thicker black powder coated strong one like the lucky boy brand. This one is the retriever brand. They had a 10x10 outside and it felt/seems pretty strong. Hopefully comes in next week.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Mei said:


> @Thecowboysgirl, I went to the tractor trailer supply store and had them order a 10'x5'. It's the nice thicker black powder coated strong one like the lucky boy brand. This one is the retriever brand. They had a 10x10 outside and it felt/seems pretty strong. Hopefully comes in next week.


I haven't used that brand and i dont know what gauge it is but sounds like a good choice. My boy's house kennel is 4x9 and I have others that are 5x10, it's a good roomy size, fit a xxl kuranda and plenty of room to spare. The shape of chain link is much more chew friendly in my experience than the 2x4 welded wire. 

A happy dog is always going to behave better...if your dog isn't used to the basement I'd acclimate her slowly and positively to it. My dogs love their kennels and when I take them to the door to go downstairs they run down and put themselves away in their own spots and I just go shut the gates.

Well, my boy also loves the grooming table so half the time I come down and he is on the table and then I have to tell him it is kennel not grooming time lol.

I do run a heater for them in the winter. It stays about 50 down there in the winter which is colder than they would really like for a long nap. I am sure a shepherd could acclimate to that fine but mine are in normal house temps 90% of time and sleep in bed with us at night.

I do love that it is cool in summer and i have no worry of if the power went out or ac failed,the dogs would be fine. It never gets to a life threatening temp down there even if everything failed and I was gone 8 hrs which I never am.


----------



## Mei

Took her to the wilderness. Found an antler shed too!


----------



## Mei

This thing is awesome. She's barely scratched the thing. I'm going back out there next week and hope to find more!!


----------



## Mei

https://youtu.be/nzbOzCU7xAc

Mei playin with her best buds. The other shepherd, Chase, has other intentions as you'll see lol! Not looking forward to her going into heat! The lab, Angus, is neutered so will she still be able to play with him for the few weeks during heat? Supervised of course. I'll be daddy chaperone.


----------



## Mei

Them pearly whites!


----------



## Mei

Mei's first heat has begun....

I think it started a week ago but today is a bit more obvious. Not nearly as messy as I thought. I was picturing a scene from Dexter!


----------



## Mei

She sports these pretty good lol. A little over a week and hasn't been too bad yet.


----------



## Chuck94!

Awwww...why does she have that??


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Awwww...why does she have that??


She's "flowering" lol. Not our little girl anymore!! Keep Rollo away lol!


----------



## Mei

7.5 months old and roughly day 10 of heat. I was playin ball out front with her and some crazy shihtzu lookin rag dog came out of nowhere runnin up on her. Happened so fast lol. No owner around either. She put it in its place lol then it left.


----------



## Jpage24.87

Such a pretty girl. I love her mask. ?


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Growing into a beautiful lady


----------



## Benjaminb

She is a Very beautiful dog!! I like her face mask.


----------



## Mei

Jpage24.87 said:


> Such a pretty girl. I love her mask. ?


Ya! Below her eyes are turning tan now lately. She's got a raccoon mask lol!


----------



## Mei

Transformation! 5 weeks (pic at breeders house) to 7.5 months.


----------



## Mei

Continued...


----------



## clipke

Awwww. Love the transformation!


----------



## Mei

clipke said:


> Awwww. Love the transformation!


Thanks! She's turned into such a great lookin dog. Also very well behaved. Training has been great.


----------



## Mei

@Thecowboysgirl. 
Got it all set up. Easy assembling. Sprayed bug junk all around it. Dont want any spiders gettin in. I wont start using it for another week probably so didnt mind spraying. Now to get her a sweet crib house!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Looks great!

Kuranda cots are good options for getting them off the concrete when they can't be trusted with soft beds.

Hope she likes it! Take some time to condition her to it


----------



## Mei

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Kuranda cots are good options for getting them off the concrete when they can't be trusted with soft beds.
> 
> Hope she likes it! Take some time to condition her to it


Thanks!

We have a raised cot inside she likes. She hasn't been caught chewing on it since she was teething. I'll give it a shot but afraid she might chew it up lol.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Best money I ever spent on any dog bed was Kuranda. My dogs really love the mesh, keeps them cool. It is designed so there is nothing for the dog to grab and get in their mouth.

I use vinyl for the boarder dogs, a little more durable and easy to sanitize. But my big boy is a bed digger and he has not done anything to his mesh kurandas. 

There are some teeth marks on the corner of the boarder kurandas, but they are plastic. You coukd get the aluminum if you think she is a really tough customer.

Some Goghnuts or other indestructible toys and a flat back kennel bucket clipped on the side and it's a nice apartment for when your dog is alone


----------



## Mei

Built (put together) Mei a doggy house lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Looks great. Some nylabons are great. I would be worried about the rope toy, easy to rip and eat, as well as the tire. Ozzy can’t have rope toys anymore, ropes them to sheds and will swallow. The raised bed is awesome and comfy.


----------



## Mei

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Looks great. Some nylabons are great. I would be worried about the rope toy, easy to rip and eat, as well as the tire. Ozzy can’t have rope toys anymore, ropes them to sheds and will swallow. The raised bed is awesome and comfy.


Thanks!

Ive tried nylabones in the past and she ate an end off one. I threw it out and haven't got one since. I've read its bad if they ingest nylabone. 

She was in there for three hours and greeted me with much excitement when I got home. She was like, I CANT BELIEVE YOU LEFT ME IN HERE! She was like that first couple days in the kennel for that long. She'll get used to it. She used to chew her raised bed but hasn't in a long time. Maybe I'll test it and put it in there for her.


----------



## Mei

2.5 weeks of heat. Still pretty swollen. She hasn't been pointing her butt at anything so I dont see the end any time soon......


----------



## Mei

Never seems to tire when playin ball. 







Still in heat....2.5 weeks in and doesn't seem like it will end...


----------



## Mei

Just chillin on the porch, trying to attract the boys...







Just over three weeks in heat. The bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped though so that's good. Cant wait till its completely over though...


----------



## Mei

What a goof


----------



## Mei

Relaxin at the park...


----------



## Mei

She actually enjoys a carrot now lol


----------



## Mei

Gainz!


----------



## Mei

Mei's diggin her land shark costume!


----------



## Mei

Mei's new friend, Bella, at a dog park this evening. 








Mei's first time at a dog park. She did really well. Met a work friend there to meet Bella. I can't believe how many people dont clean up after their dog. Other than that, it went pretty well.


----------



## Mei

Mei's new favorite tug rope. Its called "Mammoth"!


----------



## Mei

https://youtu.be/zW6Op1QJ3NM


----------



## Mei

She could chomp on this ball all day if I let her! Either it tastes good or she just likes the sound it makes. Great jaw exercise though right!


----------



## Mei

Mei chillin in the sunset.


----------



## Mei

Sittin here eatin icecream and here she is whimpering whining lol


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Sittin here eatin icecream and here she is whimpering whining lol
> View attachment 513215


Give her the ice cream! Lol


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin here eatin icecream and here she is whimpering whining lol
> View attachment 513215
> 
> 
> 
> Give her the ice cream! Lol
Click to expand...

Haha, I did!


----------



## Mei

She's gettin good at "place" tic tac toe.


----------



## Mei

Pretty decent evening.


----------



## Mei

I've been out of town for work past few days. Here's Mei on my side of the bed lookin sad lol. Poor girl!







She's gonna go nuts tomorrow when I get home!


----------



## Mei

Good day of training.


----------



## Mei

She wants my burger!!


----------



## Mei

Couldn't get a good pic of her lol.


----------



## Mei

She gets so dramatic with her chews!
https://youtu.be/801qhILSWTM


----------



## Mei

Mei and Hades were more interested in each other instead of training. They haven't seen each other in two weeks!


----------



## Mei

What a nerd!


----------



## Mei

Mei playin nice with a 3-legged dog! I think she could tell so she didn't get going way to fast for him. Been to this park like six times now and still nothing but good to say about it. She gets along so well and all the owners are great too. 

https://youtu.be/gSX_RzF7Ts0


----------



## Mei

Gets dark way too early now...

This glowing chuck-it ball is great! And thanks to @BigOzzy2018 for the light collar tip!

https://youtu.be/VoeA1hKTRfU


----------



## Jenny720

Max’s favorite ball! Nice collar! last year around Holidays I would put the light up collars on and jingle bells- hee hee and In the snow at night when the moon was well lit they would tear through the trails near my house it was super fun!


----------



## Mei

https://youtu.be/ZVpIYzcFfYI


----------



## Mei

Jenny720 said:


> Max’s favorite ball! Nice collar! last year around Holidays I would put the light up collars on and jingle bells- hee hee and In the snow at night when the moon was well lit they would tear through the trails near my house it was super fun!


Great idea about the bells! I'm totally doing it!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Glad the collar is working I still love it as well. Will have to check out the glow ball. Need a big one though Ozzy is insane with the ball so I fear choking


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> What a nerd!
> View attachment 514139


Woah If Mei whats to be apart of a successful franchise and represent the GOAT.. I got a #15 Patrick Mahomes jersey for her lol


----------



## RSharpe75

I haven't done a lick of work all day! I spent all my time reading this thread!!! I need to be compensated and I'll accept Mei as payment 

Loved seeing the various stages of her growing up and she looks a super happy dog. You and your family are extremely lucky.


----------



## Mei

RSharpe75 said:


> I haven't done a lick of work all day! I spent all my time reading this thread!!! I need to be compensated and I'll accept Mei as payment
> 
> Loved seeing the various stages of her growing up and she looks a super happy dog. You and your family are extremely lucky.


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nerd!
> View attachment 514139
> 
> 
> 
> Woah If Mei whats to be apart of a successful franchise and represent the GOAT.. I got a #15 Patrick Mahomes jersey for her lol
Click to expand...

Don't know what that is but she's down for that!!






















She's so dramatic with her ball


----------



## Chuck94!

Lol it's a Kansas City Chiefs jersey! Rivals of the Denver Broncos!!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Lol it's a Kansas City Chiefs jersey! Rivals of the Denver Broncos!!


Oh snap! My daughter likes Broncos all the sudden and I saw this at petsmart and figured why not lol


----------



## Mei

Just chompin away on one of her balls. She's so tired, she's falling asleep lol.


----------



## Mei

Still chompin away lol. She's moved to the stairs. I think she's trying to tell me that it is time for bed lol.

https://youtu.be/cZq67EzuGFI


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Still chompin away lol. She's moved to the stairs. I think she's trying to tell me that it is time for bed lol.
> 
> https://youtu.be/cZq67EzuGFI


I love her collar lol every night is a rave with Mei the party girl!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still chompin away lol. She's moved to the stairs. I think she's trying to tell me that it is time for bed lol.
> 
> https://youtu.be/cZq67EzuGFI
> 
> 
> 
> I love her collar lol every night is a rave with Mei the party girl!
Click to expand...

Indeed it is. A different color every night! Two are charging. I normally put all three on her lol!


----------



## Chuck94!

I love it man! Mei makes me smile every night


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> I love it man! Mei makes me smile every night


Great to hear, thanks!!

She had a blast at the dog park today. Played chase with another GSD and some others. She's pooped!!







There was a little corgi with attitude there. It was pretty obvious the corgi was not a bronco fan lol


----------



## Mei

She's all pooped out to care lol. She's probably thinkin, "no worries, I got somethin for ya like a middle of the night poop!"


----------



## Mei

It finally snowed down in the valley and Mei loves it. We just got back inside and she's sitting by the door winning lol.


----------



## Mei

Been dark for a while and she's still lovin it!
https://youtu.be/13Umc3CkLNg


----------



## Mei

Think she likes this bed.


----------



## car2ner

she sure has a good life with you and yours.


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> she sure has a good life with you and yours.


Thanks! She is well taken care of!


----------



## Mei

She wanted to stay outside!















https://youtu.be/9_DejO4Zkhw

I dont get how her feet dont get cold!


----------



## Mei

Just some fun time before she goes out into the snow! Still cant believe her feet dont get cold! Even just after getting in the house her paw pads are warm!


----------



## Mei

Got this cool seat hammock/cover thing for the car. She gets dirty in the snow/dirt!


----------



## Mei

Mei having a good time at the park. 
https://youtu.be/ScFcbGk4eF8


----------



## Mei

Mei's new toy! Pretty soon she'll graduate to a larger sleeve then a full body suit lol 

https://youtu.be/XylHDF7vaiA


----------



## Mei

Just out on a walk. She said take my picture by Mr snowman!


----------



## Dionne2u

I just love how she poses for you. Merry Christmas Mei


----------



## Mei

Holdin her ground!


----------



## Mei

Dionne2u said:


> I just love how she poses for you. Merry Christmas Mei


Thanks. She's photogenic!


----------



## Mei

Fine. I'll take you to the park. 







She's pouting...


----------



## Mei

Havin fun at the dog park! 

https://youtu.be/LrndAxirecA


----------



## Mei

Lol













Wants human food. Its chicken, so I gave her some!


----------



## Nigel

Ranger begs by sitting next to me on the couch with his back to me and occasionally looking over his shoulder, yup I cave.


----------



## Mei

Nigel said:


> Ranger begs by sitting next to me on the couch with his back to me and occasionally looking over his shoulder, yup I cave.


How could we say no to faces like that!


----------



## Mei

Sure loves her food!


----------



## Mei

Mei started a instantgram account! She can be found by searching Mei_The_GSD!


----------



## car2ner

cool, found and followed


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> cool, found and followed


What's the name? I think I followed back


----------



## Kett44

What a cutie!!!


----------



## car2ner

car2nerr


----------



## Jenny720

That’s in all caps I think there is another similar one


----------



## Mei

What a terrible day for Mei. It's the middle of January in Utah and it's been raining non stop ALL DAY! Took her to tractor store to get her out of the house and just went on a quick walk with an umbrella. This weather is SO stupid! Would have much more enjoyed the snow.....


----------



## Mei

What you say, hoooman?


----------



## Mei

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtElJkhAK7C/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=dxm151mh3934


----------



## Mei

Just out on a hike. Shes enjoying it.


----------



## Mei

Used to hate putting her head out when she was much younger!


----------



## Mei

Oh, hello there driver


----------



## Mei

Just hangin out in my office!


----------



## Mei

She's lovin this bone marrow!


----------



## Mei

And streeeeeeeeetch! She just started her 2nd heat cycle....


----------



## car2ner

Mei said:


> And streeeeeeeeetch! She just started her 2nd heat cycle....
> View attachment 518517


I used women's sanitary napkins with bloomers like these. very cool that you got camo colored.


----------



## Mei

I rarely let her play with tennis ball but we found this one out on a walk! She claimed it. It's now destroyed in half lol.


----------



## aalleenn

She is adorable. I will show her to my Spike tomorrow. I am sure that he will fell in love with her. )


----------



## Mei

aalleenn said:


> She is adorable. I will show her to my Spike tomorrow. I am sure that he will fell in love with her. )


Lol, thanks! She's in heat again so all the boys love her!


----------



## Mei

Lovin the snow. Probably our last....


----------



## Mei

Trip to home depot on another rainy day..







Just relaxing


----------



## Mei

This trooper had three shots today. And the vet stuck a needle in the cyst on top of her head. He said to just keep an eye on it but if I want it removed, best do it when she's getting spayed. I agreed. Hope it wont make her awesome mohawk go away!


----------



## clipke

We had a golden retriever when I was a kid, absolutely massive beast of a dog, like a 140lbs female at her heaviest, and she had a cyst for like 10 years(likely due to the massive retriever inbreeding scene here in the south east, her brother was her father, big yikes). It got huge and would get drained every so often, but didn't need to be removed. Mostly cosmetic. Hopefully it's not too much trouble for Mei! She's a good girl!


----------



## Jenny720

Topper our chihuahua has a tiny skin tag/ cyst on his head. He is older and I don’t want to put him under unless he had to or if he was going in for something else. He has a Mohawk also. It will most likely go away after sx! Lol!


----------



## Mei

Ya, it doesn't bother Mei at all. I'm considering possibly getting it removed while she's under for the spay. 
Side note. Our pet insurance, Embrace, covered the whole wellness exam and shots! Kinda cool!


----------



## Mei

Watchu lookin at??








Get down here!


----------



## Mei

Would you just hurry up in there...


----------



## Mei

Stupid rain. Ball chompin on the porch is fun for her though.


----------



## Mei

She's exhausted after a 2 mile jog.







I'll stay right here, thanks...


----------



## Mei

Finding some old pics when she was much tinier!


----------



## Mei

Nice having a GSD on the lighter side. Mei's got some hops!
https://youtu.be/hLV9jhCfTOA


----------



## Mei

She's got skills!


----------



## Mei

Anyone know why I would be getting a "exceeds your quota" when uploading a picture? Seems silly to have a quota.


----------



## raff

Oh, my! I am not even sure how to describe that adorable expression! She has a bit of a “What?!” look. Just precious.


----------



## Mei

She's a great pacer on runs!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

What??








Do I have to get up??









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Easter egg Hunt 2019. Gonna rain tomorrow so did it today.

https://youtu.be/5w8ddeLUrzw


----------



## Lionsc

She is cute!


----------



## Mei

Lionsc said:


> She is cute!


Thanks! 

Likin her lips!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Checkin out a different dog park. She loves the creek.























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Can I do me a relax right here??









Fine I goes here.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

No one can get near her ball!

















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Safari64

Super beautiful dog! 



Does she have a long coat along her spine? She has a little wave there.


----------



## Mei

Safari64 said:


> Super beautiful dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have a long coat along her spine? She has a little wave there.


Thanks! She has had the wavy hair on her spine since like 5 months lol. It's kinda unique! 

She plays with one of her brother siblings and he doesn't have it and I dont remember if the mom or dad had it. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Safari64 said:


> Super beautiful dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have a long coat along her spine? She has a little wave there.




















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Safari64

Wow, so long and wavy. 



I have seen a few that seem to have a little wave on their back fur. Definitely cool.


----------



## Mei

Safari64 said:


> Wow, so long and wavy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a few that seem to have a little wave on their back fur. Definitely cool.


Mei's wavy back and shiny coat. Super cool!






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Just tryin to say hello!
https://youtu.be/Swxdmf2oXfE


----------



## Mei

At the vet. Going to have to put her insurance, was hoping I'd never need too, to the test. She seemed off today. Lethargic mostly. Still has appetite. I was petting her chin and neck and noticed crusty hair spot. I looked closer and she's got a puncture. Luckily we caught it today. It definitely wasn't there yesterday because I brushed her. The hair never stops! Hopefully this is just a shave hair and clean the wound procedure. I really think it had to have been one of the cats and that's really not good...
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Good news is her skin wasnt punctured. Vet doc says it's a pretty bad hot spot. I dont remember seeing her scratch her neck a lot lately. This tells me she's had it going for a while and it all caught up to her today. Earlier today noticed she wasnt running her normal speed after the ball or flirt pole today. Her rough playing with her lab boyfriend last night probably did it in. 
Got a spray for every 12 hours and an antibiotic every 24 hours for 10 days. I feel so bad for her! She'll get through. My 8 year old daughter was balling when we got home. Her eyes still goopy from sedation, the wobbling around still and large red spot on her neck was too much for my daughter. I'm so glad I did the right thing by taking her in right when I noticed something wrong with her. I've noticed some in past here take a picture, post here asking for guidance, then waiting for guidance and most everyone say to take to vet. Let's hope Embrace insurance pulls through. They'll have the claim tonight.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springbrz

Hot spots can grow exponentially overnight. Ziva had one that was smaller than a dime one evening. I cleaned it, put vetericyn spray on it and planned to watch it. Next morning it was a 3 inch diameter crusty, green, oozing mess. She developed a fever by the time I got into the vet that afternoon. Antibiotics, cone of shame, ect. It cleared up fairly quickly. Took her hair a good bit to grow back though. 
Don't feel bad that you missed something. It probably wasn't even there when you brushed her out the day before. Glad you got her in to the vet. She'll likely heal up quick.


----------



## Mei

@Springbrz Thanks! She's back to her energetic self today. Got Simplicef antibiotics and gentamicin spray. Hope the swelling goes down soon.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Mei's antibiotics make her feel sick. Four more pills left.... Debating on just stopping and sticking to the spray. I've had to really gourmet up her food to get her to eat. Just want this to be over with.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Poor girl. Hope she feels better


----------



## Jenny720

Yeah I hope she is herself soon! Feel better Mei!


----------



## Mei

She's doing better. Neck still looks gross but its dry and healing. Looks like the insurance pulled through!!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

Great to have insurance. Vetericin is great to have to ward off any hot spots if caught early on it really works great. A great shampoo for trouble skin time - 
https://www.amazon.com/PhytoVet-4-S...shampoo+16+oz&qid=1560501273&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Mei

Just another hot summer day...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She's dead set on another dog...too bad that dog shes lookin at doesn't get along with other dogs.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

This is getting really old. It's taking her longer to blow her winter coat than the summer one! Kinda makes sense though with the double coat thing in winter. I was pulling chunks of white fluff from her hind leg areas.








This is nothing compared to last time so progress? Bathing her today too. Gotta find de-shedder shampoo. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Suns out, Tongues out! Havin fun at the doggo park before gets too hot.






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

So, she plays dress up now...


















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Mei's third and probably last heat cycle has begun. Perfect timing because its getting HOT quick. First sign of blood today and I already suspected because it's right on time as I guessed and she's been a little swollen. She's been in a bluh mood all day...
I will probably schedule her spay November or December. That'll put her at 22-23 months old. If she continues this schedule her next heat would be February. Is it good to have at least a 2-3 month buffer between when she ends heat and starts another? 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Gee golly that was pretty neat neature walk.
If you dont get the reference just YouTube neature walks lol









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Chillin while a crazy little dog was walkin by.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Just waitin to eat them pig feet

















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Ready for fall....









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94!

How did she like the pig??


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> How did she like the pig??


She loved it. Thought shed have massive diarrhea this morning but she didnt. She eats the ears all the time.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Look dad! I found a stick!






























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She rips apart all her toys except this little bear lol. Any ideas as to why?? She just carries it around in her mouth.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner

That is cute. My dogs have never chosen a teddy like that. No idea why they would choose one soft toy to keep but it isn't unusual


----------



## Mei

car2ner said:


> That is cute. My dogs have never chosen a teddy like that. No idea why they would choose one soft toy to keep but it isn't unusual


Maybe it's a sign she wants puppies??? She'd be a great mom but will be spayed in a few more months.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei is protecting the little bear of course!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei is protecting the little bear of course!


She sure does! Last night she laid there on the bed just licking it and nibbling its tail and ears without tearing it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> She sure does! Last night she laid there on the bed just licking it and nibbling its tail and ears without tearing it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


aww sweet Mei! Hope all is well


----------



## Mei

Tryin to teach her how to smile lol









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams

Merry Christmas Mei and family!


----------



## Mei

Two years old now! Crazy! Best dog ever. Still tell people we really lucked out with an amazing doggo!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Mei being Mei

























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Too hot outside! 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonh Mark

My best friend. Who is your close friend?


----------



## Mei

I go bathroom too!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She's gotten really good at Frisbee! 






Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I always liked her. Looks like she became a real nice dog for you.


----------



## Mei

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I always liked her. Looks like she became a real nice dog for you.


Indeed, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

My pillow now!








Showin off her new fancy undies!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD

She asked you not to show those pics!


----------



## Mei

Exhausted after playing flirt stick!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Shep

Awwww. How long does Mei like to play with the flirt pole?


----------



## Mei

Shadow Shep said:


> Awwww. How long does Mei like to play with the flirt pole?


All day if she could! But I don't want her to over do it so like 20mins tops one session. O get tired too!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD

I really need to get one of those!


----------



## Mei

WNGD said:


> I really need to get one of those!


You should! Got mine on Amazon. It's her favorite toy! Then the ball, then the frisbee.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Found out yesterday she has ear infection in right ear....

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjaminb

Aw, poor Mei


----------



## Shadow Shep

I hope she feels better soon😢


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Shep

Is Mei feeling better?


----------



## Mei

Shadow Shep said:


> Is Mei feeling better?


She is, yes! Still administering drops in ear though. Hasn't been scratching in her ear. I highly recommend if anyone notices anything out of the norm to just go to the vet. Sometimes its nothing but but better safe than sorry! 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Shep

Mei said:


> She is, yes! Still administering drops in ear though. Hasn't been scratching in her ear. I highly recommend if anyone notices anything out of the norm to just go to the vet. Sometimes its nothing but but better safe than sorry!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Glad to hear! I recommend that too, but some people don't always have the money to😔


----------



## Mei

Shadow Shep said:


> Glad to hear! I recommend that too, but some people don't always have the money to


Very true. Especially right now....

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Her pig toy she's gentle with lol









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Shep

Mei said:


> Very true. Especially right now....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't like how things are right now.


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Mei is super pooped right now...
After long wait finally had her laparoscopic spay done today and the cysts removed off top her head. She's still pretty tired. Don't want to post a picture because it's depressing. I know she'll feel less groggy tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She's more lively and moving around today than yesterday evening but still pooped. Its probably her pain medication cause she was up and about this morning until I gave it to her. I was using her piggie to hold a bag of ice up against the little incision. 








The top of her head ended up having 3 cysts they removed. Going to be interesting how the hair grows back. She looks like she's got a receding hairline. I hope her mohawk grows back!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder

Mei said:


> She's more lively and moving around today than yesterday evening but still pooped. Its probably her pain medication cause she was up and about this morning until I gave it to her. I was using her piggie to hold a bag of ice up against the little incision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of her head ended up having 3 cysts they removed. Going to be interesting how the hair grows back. She looks like she's got a receding hairline. I hope her mohawk grows back!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


interesting... when/how did you notice the cysts? wondering if that’s what caused the mohawk...

anyway, man they did quite the shave job on her 😬 i’ve never seen it that extensive for a lap spay.

glad she did well and is on the mend.


----------



## Mei

I said the same thing about the shave job!

The cyst did cause the Mohawk. We'll see how her hair grows back!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD

Heal well Mei!


----------



## Mei

She's gettin anxious to get back to playing! Vet said she'll recover quick, which she is!, but to wait a week to resume normal activities. 
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd

Glad to see she's taking all in stride. I'm sure she'll be back to 100% very soon!

OP, other than the visual "mohawk", was there any other indication (able to palpate, discharge, etc.) that she had a cyst on her head?


----------



## Mei

chuckd said:


> Glad to see she's taking all in stride. I'm sure she'll be back to 100% very soon!
> 
> OP, other than the visual "mohawk", was there any other indication (able to palpate, discharge, etc.) that she had a cyst on her head?


She had one very large one that was easily identifiable and two smaller ones I didn't even know about. We've been waiting for the spay to get it removed so she's only sedated once. Vet said there was hair in the large cyst along with puss that she'd never seen before in a cyst.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd

Happy to see her back in action! Beautiful pup!


----------



## Mei

chuckd said:


> Happy to see her back in action! Beautiful pup!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Her Mohawk is growing back!! Love it!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Frisbee time!























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

I've been trying to stay ahead of it! What's yalls favorite brush? Mine is the blue undercoat one and the zoom groom there. 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Her lions mane arrived! She doesn't like it lol!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Couple shot at Zions National Park. She loved it but got pooped!























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd

Awesome. I hope y'all are enjoying your trip! Are you doing the"Mighty 5" now?


----------



## Mei

chuckd said:


> Awesome. I hope y'all are enjoying your trip! Are you doing the"Mighty 5" now?


Lol, no. Would be cool though!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She had a stare down with a couple Bighorn Sheep today! 








She lost lol









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

The pumpkin on far right looks like Mei!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She wants my buddies antler shed lol









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

She's sad she can't open her present yet. She's already tried. Funny how she knows which present is hers!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Fun week at Bear Lake!
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD

GSD - German Shark Dog!


----------



## Mei

Been a while. Mei is doing great!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## peachygeorgia

the hat, oh my goodness🤣


----------

